

Coursera Secures $43M in Series B Funding, Plans to Double in Size - dhawalhs
http://blog.coursera.org/post/55080731561/coursera-secures-43m-in-series-b-funding-plans-to

======
rudasn
Really good news for coursera. I hope they raise the bar when it comes to
online education - it's about time!

Too bad they are not considering remote applicants at the moment :(

